# Volcano Red



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a small warning to anyone thinking of ordering a new TT in this colour. After 2500 miles on mine, I'd started to accumulate the usual odd chip up front. Wanting to try and keep on top of things I went to my local Audi dealer to order some touch-up paint. I was somewhat shocked to learn that Audi do not do touch-up paint for volcano red - all other colours, but not that one :x ! Instead, they gave me a paint code and directions to a local company "who could make some up".

Anyone else come across this, or were they having a laugh?


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

I've just bought a Volcano Red TT and have been given the same information by my TT Dealer. Initially, the response was that it's a new colour and it takes time for Audi to produce its new paint sticks. However, I've asked the Parts Dept to raise the issue with Audi, but in the meantime the Dealership Paint Dept manager has assured me that if I suffer any stone chips before the paint-stick is available, then to contact him and he'll get some paint made up for me.

Regards

AudiCoedDuon (New member).


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation. I think this is pretty poor of audi and what a crappy excuse. New colour? I ordered my current car in November last year so the colour's been around for at least 7 months. Oh well, should have had it wrapped and then I wouldn't be getting issues.

Mind you, it is an atonishingly good colour. I've been driving many years but I've never had so many people remark on how much they like it. Really suites the TT.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Critter10 said:


> Just a small warning to anyone thinking of ordering a new TT in this colour. After 2500 miles on mine, I'd started to accumulate the usual odd chip up front. Wanting to try and keep on top of things I went to my local Audi dealer to order some touch-up paint. I was somewhat shocked to learn that Audi do not do touch-up paint for volcano red - all other colours, but not that one :x ! Instead, they gave me a paint code and directions to a local company "who could make some up".
> 
> Anyone else come across this, or were they having a laugh?


Nor Panther Black! I had to order via a third party!


----------



## wagnerTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Audi Code for Volcano Red is LY3M

Audi Touch up paint Part # LST-0M2-Y3M two part Paint & Clear coat


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

wagnerTT said:


> Audi Code for Volcano Red is LY3M
> 
> Audi Touch up paint Part # LST-0M2-Y3M two part Paint & Clear coat


Yum, Volcano Red!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

Strangely I was talked out of Volcano Red when I ordered my TTS a year past last May by three of the sales guys in the dealership. The colour was new then on the TT and they hadn't sold or seen any and suggested for resale to steer well clear of it. I like red colours in general and since Brilliant Red had been stopped and Misano wasn't an option on the TTS unless you went Exclusive Paint it seemed OK to me.

A year on and I'm still not sure - it looks good polished in the sunshine but looks brown under some conditions - although to be fair I've still never seen it in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Pespie

If you are attending EvenTT12 on 8th July, then you'll have a chance to see my Volcano Red TT in the flesh. I was never a lover of red cars, but after seeing a TT in the showroom in this colour it just grew on me. And, as far as resale values are concerned I no longer believe what the salespersons say. I was told my Mercedes would hold its value, but it was a different story when I came to trade it in! So now the Merc is my run-around and the TT is my pride and joy.

AudiCoedDuon


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Pespie
> 
> If you are attending EvenTT12 on 8th July, then you'll have a chance to see my Volcano Red TT in the flesh. I was never a lover of red cars, but after seeing a TT in the showroom in this colour it just grew on me. And, as far as resale values are concerned I no longer believe what the salespersons say. I was told my Mercedes would hold its value, but it was a different story when I came to trade it in! So now the Merc is my run-around and the TT is my pride and joy.
> 
> AudiCoedDuon


Come on then, let's see some piccis to whet my appetite ahead of delivery of mine in August!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi 35mphspeedlimit

Here are the pics of my Volcano Red TT.


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Volcano red. Yum Yum!


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Two VR TTs together!


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

Picked up touch up paint from the dealers a couple of weeks ago. 10 months on from buying the car. Have to say love the colour looks different shades of red dependant on light.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bp82 said:


> Two VR TTs together!


Stop! Stop! I can't cope. To be fair though these few photos show clearly how different the car can look in various lights!!  8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bp82 said:


> Volcano red. Yum Yum!


Ah yes, the photo that "Hook, Lined and Sinkered" me!! :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi 35mphspeedlimit
> 
> Here are the pics of my Volcano Red TT.


What colour interior is this?? :? It certaintly isn't leather / alacantra - black/ dark grey!!! :lol:


----------



## Lizibee (May 4, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> bp82 said:
> 
> 
> > Volcano red. Yum Yum!
> ...


Very tasty indeed!


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Lizibee said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > bp82 said:
> ...


Not normally my bag, but that looks very nice, especially in the sunlight! i think the darker wheels make it look even better.


----------

